# Terps sweep the Dookies!!!



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

Wow, 6 straight wins, including two against top 15 teams!

Duke uke:


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

smalls said:


> Duke uke:


 :beer: :beer: :beer:

:wink:


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

You know what also makes me puke,,,the fact that there are two topics relating to the turtles. I hope UNC gets them at some point in the ACC tourney,, I want my revenge.

....and duke sucks


----------



## Ref (Jul 21, 2003)

I watched the Turtle/Duke game last night. I thought they said that the turtles play UNC next Sunday.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

UNC v. Duke this sunday

For it to happen next sunday would mean that they are both already in the ACC tournament championship game.


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

really not too surprised by the loss vs terps, they are hot right now. I don't think any team would want to intentionally want to meet up with them, unless in the championship game.

Duke played terrible last night, deserved a loss.

I also see a big L coming up sunday, but that's why they play the game.

a new possible terp fan is in the making as we speak :roll:


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Your gonna force your kid to be a terp fan????

Give the kid a chance, maybe i'll get some UNC pajamas for you.


----------



## goosebusters2 (Jan 13, 2006)

Maryland better be ranked in the next poll. Going into the game last night both teams had identical records in the ACC and identical overall records at 22-7. Plus Maryland already spanked Duke earlier this season. To me it was bogus that Duke was ranked 14th and Maryland wasn't in the top 25. Hopefully after wins over Duke and NC Terps will get the respect they deserve.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Maryland is ranked #24 in the AP. I'm guessing they'll move to about 19-20 in next weeks' rankings.


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

maybe GA Tech should be ranked........................ :beer:


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

still 2 minutes left jerk


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

....alright, whatever give em a 1 seed.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

yeah.....storm the f'n court again.....#8 in the country, get a clue.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

giants over the cubs 9-2


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

boy, UNC on a roll eh

good thing they have an over-ranked Duke to play sunday to get their hopes a little higher.............

my god, for a team that you think deserves a #1 seed, they are playing like **** dude, and that's just being honest. your honest thoughts????

by no means do I think Duke is great this year, but you come out and keep saying UNC is a #1 seed after all their losses vs teams not ranked and all that. how about an honest opinion for once eh????

uke: UNC

movin on DOWN, the ranks..........


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Tator said:


> boy, UNC on a roll eh
> 
> good thing they have an over-ranked Duke to play sunday to get their hopes a little higher.............
> 
> ...


Boy I gotta admit... I'm just in shock at how much UNC is p!ss!n this season down their leg... Geeezzz

I'm a HUGE Heel fan as most of you know...but I"m right there with ya Tator.. this is getting ridiculous

Before this last loss I figured a #2 seed.. now after tonight.. a #3 seed would be generous. They are going to need to dominate the ACC tourney for anything better.

Ryan

Ryan


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

my god, we've found ah HONEST UNC fan. Don't find many of them around this area. Nice to see you again BEN :lol:

Well, anyone want to see a good game, Wild Wings on 42nd will be the place to be. Beware though, the place is usually loaded with Duke fans, Caralina fans before, last time they drug a UNC fan outside and did god knows what to him, he was walking a little funny when he came back in. is it normal to have a ping pong paddle sticking out of your bung hole?????

good luck filling in the NCAA brackets this year. I wouldn't pick too many higher seeds, looks like an even playing field.

870, I think 3 days/nights of boozing is in store for you man. After Sunday, I'll buy you a bullet, you can rent the gun. u'll need it

Although, you could save the trouble and act like a 3D target at the shoot saturday at the dome, that would be more fun for most of us I assume :wink:

DA ONE

p.s. 870, I'm not a cubs fan anymore, didn't you notice. I'm strictly a SCHMIDT fan :beer: back to the good ole days (grenades!!)


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Tator said:


> my god, we've found ah HONEST UNC fan. Don't find many of them around this area. Nice to see you again BEN :lol:


LOL I haven't heard BEN forever!

Thanks for that!


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Mr. Elli,

If you think a 3 seed is generous you are dreaming. With the #2 RPI and a top 5 SOS, a #2 is a lock even if they bow out in their first game of the ACC tournament. A #1 is still in play with a few key losses and an ACC tourney victory. This sunday will probably be a blood bath. I'm pretty certain Tator will want to leave with about 8 minutes left in the first half.

Anybody else in the fargo/moorhead region gonna watch the game?? We'll be at BWW South at about noon. If your gonna be around shoot me a PM and I'll make sure we have enough seats for you. Duke or Carolina fan alike.

I remember the last time I was there, last year when there were about 25 duke fans and I was the only Carolina fan. I stood tall on top of the table and let everyone know what was up. There were a few people that had to eat it and eat it hard.....Tator you remember that. Even my grandpa stopped in for awhile and let you guys know what was up.

Sunday will be a day of days.......Carolina seeks blood.

870


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Tator,

You keep grenades out of this........I can still dream about them, but we both know they aren't coming back. Don't flaunt pipe dreams in front of me.

Giants 9 - cubs 2


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

870 XPRS said:


> Mr. Elli,
> 
> If you think a 3 seed is generous you are dreaming. With the #2 RPI and a top 5 SOS, a #2 is a lock even if they bow out in their first game of the ACC tournament. A #1 is still in play with a few key losses and an ACC tourney victory. This sunday will probably be a blood bath. I'm pretty certain Tator will want to leave with about 8 minutes left in the first half.
> 
> 870


 :beer: Mr Elli

Good thing Ranger Compact figured that one out for everyone! lol


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

UNC is a #2 seed now, and it will take some work by the heels to move down another seed. Both they and Florida have had too much attention this year to not be considered top 8 teams. Remember, all but a few teams will suffer another loss by the end of the season (due to conference tourney play) and conference tournaments are prime places for some of the better teams in the nation to get surprised.

Now back to something important, where is MD going to end up seeded? A little part of me hopes they bow out of the ACC tourney early, 4 games in 4 days is grueling and emotional. I'd like my team spring fresh before the big tourney starts.

Does anyone want to revise their #1 seeds after UNC's and Florida's hiccups?


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

I'm assuming, barring a quick bow out, that MD will get a 5 seed. A good showing the the ACC tourney and they could move to a 4, but I'm guessing they won't move any higher than that. I see them at least a 7 at this point. I'm pretty sure GT punched their ticket with that win last night, giving them wins over UNC, Duke, and Memphis. Although I now consider Conference USA as a mid-major. There is a reason a mediocre team in the ACC beat Memphis and they are undefeated in conference play.

#1's

Ohio State
UCLA
Kansas
Wisconsin

#2's

UNC
Florida 
Memphis
A&M - even with their loss to Texas

Pitt is garbage...Georgetown, Washington St., and Nevada all lost.


----------

